# Internes Modem



## voelzi (13. Dezember 2003)

Kurze aber dämliche Frage:

Habe bei einem Bekannten ein internes analoges Modem (Trust 56k) unter SUSE 9.0 Personal eingerichtet. Das gute Stück wurde auch als Modem erkannt, aber leider nicht als Trust 56k.  Da aber die Anwahl funktioniert, gehe ich davon aus, dass es kompatibel ist. 

Beim Verbindungsaufbau tritt folgendes Problem:

- Das Modem wählt den entsprechenden Anbieter an (Freenet, Arcor etc.)
   Dabei ist auch das Wählgeräusch hörbar
- Dann wird mit der Meldung "No Carrier" abgebrochen.
- Anschließend beginnt die Wiederanwahl
 - Auch Einstellungen wie "vor der Wahl das Freizeichen nicht prüfen" (-> AT X3)  halfen nicht weiter .
- Ebenso sind die angegebenen Rufnummern und Logins korrekt.
- Unter dem parallel installierten Windows XP gibt es keine Probleme

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass im Bereich der Synchronisation zwischen den Modems der Fehler zu suchen ist, da das typische Synchronisationsgeräusch fehlt.. 
Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit einen anderen Modemtyp unter Yast oder sonst wo auszuwählen? 


Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tip.

Gruß
Voelzi


----------



## profy (18. Dezember 2003)

Versuche mal mit z.B. minicom dich mit den guten alten AT-Befehlen des Modems zu unterhalten.

atz
atdt 019029 könnte man dann auch mal machen, um so sehen und hören was passiert.


----------

